# OTT and Aiming



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Did a search to determine if this has been discussed, but came up blank.

I'm total newbie .... to the forum and to ss in general.

Currently have 1 frame shooting OTT using flatbands with forks parallel to ground.

Intellectually, I can understand how, shooting TTF with forks parallel to ground, it would be possible to "line up" top/bottom bands as part of aiming process (can ya tell I've watched Bill Hays' videos a bunch :wink:







.

In my very very limited experience, it's not possible to line up top/bottom edges as means for zeroing in on target. Am I wrong?

So what's your process for aiming when shooting OTT with forks parallel to ground?

Thanks!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i line up the edges of the bands over each other with my peripheral vision, touch my cheekbone to the top band (lightly) and put the top corner of the fork tip on the target. that's when I drop the hammer. with practice it'll become automatic


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go.
Advice from the master.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

pop shot said:


> i line up the edges of the bands over each other with my peripheral vision, touch my cheekbone to the top band (lightly) and put the top corner of the fork tip on the target. that's when I drop the hammer. with practice it'll become automatic


Wow you summed up my shooting style pretty well! We must be twins.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> i line up the edges of the bands over each other with my peripheral vision, touch my cheekbone to the top band (lightly) and put the top corner of the fork tip on the target. that's when I drop the hammer. with practice it'll become automatic


Wow you summed up my shooting style pretty well! We must be twins.
[/quote]
Drop Da Hammer, Ray!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to all.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry ... my comments are not needed.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Is anyone getting pin point accuracy with OTT shooting? I switched to TTF shooting and my accuracy has greatly improved.


----------

